#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  Consultoria Mikrotik/Ubiquit

## luisertai

Boa noite a todos. Tenho um pequeno provedor, cerca de 60 clientes, 3 links ADSL de 10mb com Load balance e concentrador em duas RBs 2011, 3 Base Stations 120 + 3 Rockets M5, nos clientes Air Grid e Nano Loco M5. Tudo está funcionando mas estou com alguns problemas no Ping local e nos clientes, além de que preciso de algum profissional para rever minhas configurações, famoso pente fino. Caso alguém tenha interesse no trabalho me procure.
Obrigado.

----------


## alextaws

Manda mensagem no privado.

FacebooK: ALEX CAMPOS DE SOUZA
Skype: alex.campos.de.souza
Whatssap: 97 98113 7923.

Recomendo que faça de início um diagrama.

----------


## michelkalinoski

Engenheiro Michel Kalinoski, 47 9 9924-5621. Tenho certificação Mikrotik.

----------

